# Hunternet : 5 000 posts



## Missrapunzel

*Our friend hunternet reached 5000 posts today!* 

Félicitations hunternet, et tous mes encouragements pour maintenir élevée ta moyenne de posts par jour!! J'ai beau chausser les roulettes de Janosch, tu nous distances tous allègrement!! 

 Pourtant, le 30 octobre (preuve_à_l_appui), tu t'engageais solennellement à atteindre les 44 000 posts en deux mois, je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé, je ne comprends pas....   

Continue à chasser les bonnes traductions, les bons sujets, les foreros dissipés et éclabousse encore ce forum de ton talent!


----------



## Micia93

Toutes mes félicitations Hunternet !
il est vrai que lorsqu'on me le nez dans ce forum, on ne peut plus s'en passer !
et on se fait de nouveaux ami (e)s, ce qui est très sympa

ta participation est la preuve d'un esprit très ouvert, et d'une personne qui adore communiquer et aider les autres ! 

à bientôt sur ce forum, donc !


----------



## floise

To Mr. *Unputdownable* himself,

Congrats on reaching this milestone! May you continue to help the world with your enlightened insights into the fine points of translating from French to English and vice-versa!

floise


----------



## GEmatt

Congrats, Hunternet, and thanks for your ever-pertinent help and insights!
Keep it up!  
GEmatt


----------



## tilt

Hunternet, ou la précision et la rapidité incarnées.
Félicitations à toi, jeune pingouin, et merci pour ton aide précieuse dans les pages de WordReference.


----------



## mally pense

5000! No wonder I keep seeing your name! Thanks for all your contributions, not just to threads I've participated in myself, but all those other threads I browse or reference and see your name coming up as a familiar source of illumination.

Mally


----------



## Maître Capello

Echange de bons procédés : à mon tour de te féliciter, Rick Hunternet ! 

Alors félicitations à notre pingouin angélique, même s'il semble atteint d'un fort strabisme convergent !  Nous devrions nous cotiser pour lui acheter des lunettes…


----------



## fabfab

Félicitations à toi pour ta contribution si utile sur ce forum !
Et merci aussi pour les petits remerciements bien placés qui font plaisir !!!
Bonne continuation dans tes objectifs


----------



## hunternet

Merci à tous pour ces compliments qui me font chaud au coeur, et qui me font enfler les chevilles par la même occasion !

Missrapunzel, évidemment je n'ai pas atteint mon objectif, et je chasse moins vite els foreros dissipés que toi, mais bon vu la vitesse d'un pingouin sur terre ferme, on fait ce qu'on peut...pour les traductions, la pertinence et l'intelligence de tes posts sont relatifs à la longueur des cheveux de Rapunzel : immense !

Thank you Floise and GEMatt, It's a real pleasure to have congratulations from such reliable and brilliant translators.

Tilt, mon aide est aussi précieuse que le sont tes posts toujours très fins et pertinents (je suis sidéré de voir un programmeur manier aussi subtilement la langue française, à mon avis il y a anguille sous roche, voire même brochet sous caillou).

Micia93, merci ! ta fraîcheur et tes propositions (qui viennent toujours fort à propos) valent bien mes 5 000 posts.

Mally pense, reliability and language accuracy is YOUR trademark, I'm just trying to solve the cases you bring here !

Maitre Capello, mon strabisme est bien réel, je veux bien la cotisation pour les lunettes car mes yeux s'usent à force d'éplucher tes posts !

Fabfab, que dire ? ta contribution vaut largement la mienne, j'ai souvenir de bon nombre de threads assez hilarants à traduire (truc chelou, j'ai la patate...), un plaisir de te lire et te répondre !

Bon c'est pas tout ça, je vais me complimenter tout seul devant le miroir (=amour propre ?) et promis, j'atteindrai 500 000 posts d'ici la semaine prochaine...


----------



## marcolo

Oups, j'arrive après la bataille, décalage horaire oblige !
Je voulais juste tirer mon chapeau à hunternet qui délivre des réponses
 rapides, concises et tranchantes, bref tout de l'apanage du chasseur aguerri 
 Bonne chance, et j'espère que tu continueras à nous faire bénéficier de tes lumières


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ben Hunternet ? faut te reposer un peu ! 
À ce rythme là tu tiendras pas ta promesse des 500 Kiloposts... 

Tiens, prends exemple sur ton homologue marseillais. 
 [...]
(t'as déjà eu trop de compliments, je les ai donc zappés ici ! )

Bisettes.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

FÉLICITATOINS HUNTERNET pour ces 5000 posts incroyabes, et merci d'être toujours prêt à nous aider.
Je crois que je parles au nom de tous ceux que tu as aidé quand je te dis "nous te sommes reconnaissants"!

*  BRAVO et FÉLICITATIONS!   *

Cristina


----------



## tilt

hunternet said:


> Tilt, mon aide est aussi précieuse que le sont tes posts toujours très fins et pertinents (je suis sidéré de voir un programmeur manier aussi subtilement la langue française, à mon avis il y a anguille sous roche, voire même brochet sous caillou).


C'est sans doute parce que je suis un _mauvais_ programmeur. 

Merci pour les compliments, même s'ils n'ont pas vraiment leur place dans ce thread qui t'es entièrement et uniquement dédié, ne l'oublions pas.


----------



## DearPrudence

+ de 17 posts par jour : mais comment ce/se (? ) ...  (wow, pas facile de trouver de jolies images de fesses dis donc ! :-o)
Moi, j'ai trouvé le secret 
*
Félicitations, chasseur de filet ! *(ah non, c'est pas ça que ça veut dire ?  )


----------



## cropje_jnr

Salut hunternet, je suis ravi d'avoir si rapidement l'occasion de te féliciter à mon tour ! Voilà, bravo et je m'attends à ce que tes connaissances approfondies sur des sujets qui me restent souvent tout à fait obscurs permettent de décrypter de nouveaux mystères à priori incompréhensibles. 

Tiens, est-ce une auréole que je vois au-dessus de la tête de notre petit pingouin ? Ah mais oui, c'est un vrai sauveur face à des traductions difficiles ! 

Bravo et félicitations !


----------



## Maître Capello

hunternet said:


> Bon c'est pas tout ça, je vais me complimenter tout seul devant le miroir (=amour propre ?) et promis, j'atteindrai 500 000 posts d'ici la semaine prochaine...





KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ben Hunternet ? faut te reposer un peu !
> À ce rythme là tu tiendras pas ta promesse des 500 Kiloposts...
> 
> Tiens, prends exemple sur ton homologue marseillais.


Il nous dit être parisien ou en tout cas d'adoption… mais vu l'ampleur de ses prétentions, il pourrait bien avoir des origines marseillaises justement ! 

500 k messages en une dizaine de jours, ça nous en fait quand même quelque 50 k par jour, soit environ un message toutes les deux secondes, alors il faut qu'il se réveille le Pingu ! 



DearPrudence said:


> + de 17 posts par jour : mais comment ce/se (? ) ...


Je suis mort de rire !  Mais le pire dans tout ça, c'est bien que je savais d'avance à quoi m'attendre comme genre de photo et même que j'avais pensé à ça avant même de remarquer qu'il y avait un lien ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut se lever tôt pour arriver à près de 18 messages quotidiens de moyenne sur 9 mois… Félicitaschtroumf ! Même moi je n'y arrive pas… Déclassé, le Capello ! (Sauf que moi j'ai l'excuse d'être suisse ! )


----------



## Charlie Parker

Congratulations on your outstanding achievement Hunternet. I am afraid I have received much from you and not given much in return. Your help has made a great difference in my life and in the lives of my students.


----------



## Arrius

It seems only yesterday on the occasion of your attaining the already imposing score of 4,000 that I was asking you about what seemed to be a noose menacingly poised over your cute penguin's head, which however you said was actually a halo - ouf, quel soulagement!
Veuille agréer derechef mes félicitations les plus sincères, jeune ami. Vive hunternet et vive l'Entente Cordiale!


----------



## hunternet

Thanks a lot for all your congratulations, I am not sure I deserve it all, but I feel proud and delighted to read them !

En ce qui concerne mon homologue marseillais, je lui décerne le prix du mauvais goût pour son bob Ric*rd, et le prix de beauté parce que c'est un pingouin (il sera certainement présent lors de la cérémonie d'élection de mister Antarctique 2008, s'il n'a pas la flemme de se bouger jusqu'au Pôle Sud)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas le don d'ubiquité, mais si quelqu'un n'a pas d'idée pour mon anniversaire, ca reste une idée de cadeau valable !

Encore un grand merci à tous, je ferai de mon mieux pour chasser les filets, pardon les posts avec ardeur, détermination et précision !

PS : être Suisse n'excuse rien Capello, être présent comme toi sur le forum excuse tout !


----------



## pieanne

Je suis un peu tard, sorry!
Toutes mes félicitations, Hunternet, et ... continue!!!


----------



## jierbe31

Que puis-je ajouter d'autre si tard après l'averse ?
Mes plus sincères félicitations et tous mes encouragements à persévérer.
Mais comment diable fais-tu pour être si prolifique ?
J'ai lu plus haut que tu ne possédais pas le don d'ubiquité. 
Aurais-tu dressé ton pingouin de telle sorte qu'il envoie tes contributions pendant tes heures de sommeil ?
Quel que soit ton secret, je suis très admiratif et te salue d'un grand coup de chapeau.


----------

